# Getting into cyclocross



## fuji-stu (29 Apr 2012)

Hi im hoping to get into cyclocross over the next couple of years, something to keep fit over the winter when im not doing so much road riding, can anyone tell me apart from the obviouse like a bike, what gear am i going to need to buy and what gear can i use from my road bike and mountain bike stuff.
eg can i use my mountain bike shoes etc
cheers guys


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Apr 2012)

I'd say some really good cold weather waterproof stuff. Last time I raced, I got COVERED head to foot in cold mud. MTB shoes with recessed cleats are good as you might need to get off and walk at points. CX bikes have 700c wheels so not much you can carry across in terms of equipment, apart from maybe brakes and pads (if your CX and MTB have canti's) and pedals. Last race I did was in -2c, so invest in some hardcore socks and shoe covers too. (sealskin socks are the best). Standard helmet is ok, but buy a hat to go underneath to keep you head and ears warm. Also a buff is a good idea if it gets very cold.


----------



## VamP (30 Apr 2012)

You might need the stuff that jd mentions for the warm up and waiting for race to start, but once race is on you'll want to go light. I wear shorts (most go with longs) and a longsleeved base layer, plus a SS jersey on top. That's it. Nothing waterproof, you'll boil. MTB shoes are fine, just fit the same pedals as your MTB to your cross bike. I use eggbeaters and love their mud-shedding capability, but others use SPDs or Time ATACs.

TBH I don't use any waterproof stuff at all, just my regular cycling clothes, plus often the clothes I arrived in for the warm up/reccy laps, with race clothes underneath ready to go once the gridding starts.

Some of the running sections are steep muddy uphill - it helps if you have shoes that will take spikes. If you don't, go with what you have and change later if you start finding it a handicap.

Keep it cheap and simple for the first couple of races - after that you'll have plenty of ideas of your own what worked for you and what didn't. I pretty much guarantee you'll be thinking about tyres and wheels rather than clothes


----------



## VamP (30 Apr 2012)

Oh which league are you going to ride in?


----------



## Howard (30 Apr 2012)

Most cross races I've been to allow mountain bikes to race so if you have an MTB in theory you don't need a 'crosser 

Seriously though, as above; merino socks, decent MTB shoes (eg. SIDIs), a decent jersey and either some lyrca shorts or some tight fitting shorts that won't get snagged when you remount in a hurry. CX is probably the most intense workout you'll get, don't worry about being cold while actually racing. Just bring some layers you can chuck off before the race starts.

If you aren't too precious about your road wheels you can use them for cross, but unless you were running tubulars there's not much point, just use the basic wheels that will inevitably come with your cross rig. If you enjoy cross tubular rims / tyers and associated paraphernalia will be on your shopping list pretty quickly.


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 Apr 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Hi im hoping to get into cyclocross over the next couple of years


 
Stu - don't wait two years. The cross season starts Sept/Oct for most leagues, just get on and do it. I guarantee the first thing you will say after your first race is "why didn't I start doing this earlier?"

Cross bikes can be built up pretty cheap - especially if you already have a decent 'spares' box in the garage. Shops like Paul Milnes' excellent ebay shop will be able to supply you with pretty much anything you need..


----------



## fuji-stu (30 Apr 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys I'm not sure where I will be racing yet I need to look into it, I just have a bit of an urge to have a go ☺


----------



## fuji-stu (30 Apr 2012)

What would Peaple recommend for bike size I'm 5ft 7 ?


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 Apr 2012)

frame size should be similar to whatever you are riding on the road now. Cross-specific frames tend to have slightly shorter top tubes for a given size, which will give you a slightly shorter reach / more upright position which some prefer (some don't). Given your size - and assuming you are an 'average' build (ie you don't have unusually long/short arms, legs, torso, etc) then something around 52cm would be a good starting point...


----------



## VamP (1 May 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys I'm not sure where I will be racing yet I need to look into it, I just have a bit of an urge to have a go ☺


 
This is one urge that you should definitely give in to. If you have an MTB, just find a nearby race and go and sign on. CX is so easy, you can sign on the day and just buy a day licence. I suspect that initially the bike you're riding will have little impact on where you place, as you gain more experience you will have a better idea what kind of a bike to get. Crossers are such friendly bunch, I pretty much guarantee someone will offer up their bike for you try out so you can get a good feel for what to get, or as B'n'Y rightly points out, build.


----------



## Howard (1 May 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> What would Peaple recommend for bike size I'm 5ft 7 ?


 
48 to 52. I'm 5.8, long legs / short torso, ride a 52cm Cannondale, but I'm comfortable on my other half's 48cm Surly Cross Check. Cross sizing is weird, best to try a few and err. on small size.

Cross is a riot, gutted I didn't discover it earlier on.


----------



## sean8997 (1 May 2012)

Some great advice here, thinking of trying it out, just need to find somewhere that holds races near the Chester area


----------



## fuji-stu (1 May 2012)

Thanks for the great comments and advise cant wait to have a bash!


----------



## screenman (4 May 2012)

5ft 7 here and riding a 50cm, just realised that it is 42 years ago I first rode cross. You will find many guys much the same in the sport, brilliant fun.


----------



## Norry1 (21 Oct 2012)

Hope you don't mind me jumping onto this thread. I've fancied having a bash at cyclocross for ages and now seems like a good time. I hope to get a cross bike in the next few days. So I could do with some guidance as to what you need to do to enter races:

I think I saw above that you can just turn up and buy a day licence. Is that right? Do I need to be a member of a club? Anything else I need to know or do I just go and have a bash?

Martin


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2012)

As you say, just turn up and buy a day license. That said why not join a club, ours is £12 a year with many benifits.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2012)

I rode cross in the same skinsuit I use for time trialling during the summer. Maybe but seldom long fingered gloves.

If you feel the cold in a cross race then you are not trying hard enough, sadly we no longer have river crossings involved so it is now a bit softer.

Better than Downton Abbey.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/504937/classic-cyclo-cross-a-film-from-the-archives.html


----------



## Norry1 (24 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> As you say, just turn up and buy a day license. That said why not join a club, ours is £12 a year with many benifits.


 
Long story. Joined a club this year (for TT) but not been there at all for various reasons. I assume there aren't specific Cyclocross Clubs?

I ride a 54cm Specialized Secteur on the road. Am I likely to want a smaller (say 52cm) Cyclocross bike?

Any Cyclocrossers near Warwick?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## dan_bo (24 Oct 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Long story. Joined a club this year (for TT) but not been there at all for various reasons. I assume there aren't specific Cyclocross Clubs?
> 
> I ride a 54cm Specialized Secteur on the road. Am I likely to want a smaller (say 52cm) Cyclocross bike?
> 
> ...


 
http://teamherecomethebelgians.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Norry1 (5 Nov 2012)

Well. looks like I have got myself a Cyclocross bike. I've just won a Scott Team CX 2008 on eBay. 

I'm now looking for an event to enter. Anyone on here fancy being my mentor / guide for (and before) my first race? I'll pop another thread up asking the question.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Well. looks like I have got myself a Cyclocross bike. I've just won a Scott Team CX 2008 on eBay.
> 
> I'm now looking for an event to enter. Anyone on here fancy being my mentor / guide for (and before) my first race? I'll pop another thread up asking the question.
> 
> ...


 
Central League is what you want to look at. There'll be a race somewhere most Sundays.


----------



## Damaged Hero (1 Dec 2012)

I am off to watch my first Cyclocross race tomorrow (Halesowen A &CC Baggeridge Country Park Sedgley) Looking forward to it,I wonder how long it will take before I decide I want a go ; )


----------

